# Curing Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Curing Irritable Bowel Syndrome*Link to Image1Link to Image2View in AndroidPrice $9.99By Widemedia, LLC*DESCRIPTION*Everyone has an upset stomach from time to time.You probably know the sort of thing I mean - sometimes you've got gas and at other times you feel queasy or nauseous. There may be times when you can't seem to go to the toilet for days, constipated as can be, but there are other days when diarrhea strikes and you can't stop going!Although we all know that there are some foods or drinks that might prompt our digestive system to react in a certain way - a big meal of very spicy food sends many people scurrying to the bathroom for example - the only really predictable thing about our digestive system is its unpredictability.However, because for most of us our digestive system acts the way we expect it to most of the time, we don't really give a great deal of thought to what our colon and gastrointestinal system is doing unless it is 'misbehaving'.This is not the case for everyone however. A surprisingly high number - some reports suggest that it could be as many as one in five US citizens - suffers from a chronic condition called Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) and for these people, what their digestive system is doing can often dictate what they do too.


----------

